# Leash training....



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some advice or suggestions on leash or lead breaking our two little 7 month old Pygmy doe's. We did manage to get collars on them for the first time over the weekend, even though I did take a "horn" pretty good to my wrist..ouch. I will mention that our goats were all ready 16 weeks old when we got them back in December, and they had not been dehorned. As of right now if you grab hold of their collar, they act as though you are trying to choke them to death and they pull and fight it. As I'm sure all of you know, it's a rather noisy affair as well...lol.
We are trying to leash break them so we can walk them to browse on our property.

Thank you,
BJ & Debbie


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Theres a whole thread about this in the "Goat Frenzy" section.
I bumped it for you. Feel free to ask any questions.
For now focus on yeilding to pressure, even if only for one step to the side, then you release.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I use collars on my goats. I have found the easiest way to lead train a goat is to put the lead on and just hold it while they are eating or playing. They learn that now they can't "wander off". So, then I just "follow" them where they want to go. As long as they are moving I follow them. Pretty soon you can put a little "resistance" in the lead, and soon after that they will go where you want to go. It's pretty easy. Sometimes I use a little treat to "convince" them to go with me. Hubby does not believe in "bribery"...but I do. lol.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I personally prefer halters for training to lead.... but I think if you get a lead rope on the collar you will have a bit better luck... are they pretty tame just being around you? If not you obviously need to work on that first.
M.


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Just a little update on the leash training.... WOW.. In just a short three days, our goats went from freaking out over the collars, to walking rather nicely on their new leashes with only minimal resistance. I swear...Ive had harder times leash training some of my dogs than we did the goats. My two little girls are "smart"... We are still just walking them around in their enclosure for about another week, then we will venture them out to some scrumptious feeding grounds...lol.

Thanks,
BJ & Debbie


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

i trained my now 3 yr alpine to pull a cart for the fair we have in Oct. one year i used a small calf trining halter the next i used a collar she has done it 2 out of 3 years now (one year i was sick and couldnt particapate in the parade  ) the first year at 7 months old she pulled a small log in the parade and last year she pulled a cart with a mini display of the whole fair grounds both years she won 1st place I cant wait to start training our newest kid to do the same


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I take my adult Pygmy down to the mailbox and let her graze along the way on a leash. It gets a little rough when she decides to pick up speed going downhill faster then my short legs can walk, uphill is great though! LOL. 

Just watch out after leash training comes diaper training, car loading, and taking them to the feed store to pick out what they want for dinner!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

oh i never thought to bring them to the feed store with me (tractor supply) they let people bring in their dogs i am going to try bringing in my goat sometime


----------



## craftEcowgirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Any worry of poop/pee indoors?


----------

